# cyclogest question



## mizzb (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi

i am 29 weeks pregnant and have been taking cyclogest rectally twice a day from 23 weeks following a cervical stitch.  I now have piles  and was wondering if it's ok to use a cream to help alleviate them while I am also using cyclogest

Thanks

Mizzb


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mizzb,

Common side effect of pregnancy I'm afraid   Hope they are not causing too much discomfort. You can use an OTC cream such as Anusol or Germoloids to help ease things. If this doesn't help and you need somethign stronger then best see GP.

Congrats on third tri  Onto the home stretch now 

Maz x


----------

